# Ca18det Vs Sr20det



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Hello,


I just need someone to give me some info on which engine would be better? the ca18det or the sr20det for swap, i know quite a bit about the sr20 motor but hardly anything about the ca18.

I just want to know about the ca18 and how it stacks agiast the sr20. And which motor would be better for my type of driving, i live in kentucky so its almost all winding country roads, so i dont have a chance to get to high speeds, so all i need is high torque and fast accelleration out of an engine, not top speed, the fastest i get ussually is 70-80, inless i go out on the high way, but thats a diffrent story. 

Anyhow if someone could tell me about the CA18 motor so i could make a choice on my motor swap.


----------



## HachiRoku_UK (Dec 5, 2002)

This is a good question; I looked into it before I bought my 200SX. I found it depended very much on what you wanted out of it. If the question applies to the 2 engines in standard form and good condition then you must concede that the SR is superior in so much as it is more powerful and smoother. But lets not forget the SR is a 2.0 litre to the CA’s 1.8, a larger turbo and better management. This is where I get attacked… I think the CA is mechanically stronger and better engineered. I believe this shows in the fact that Nissan discontinued the CA in favour of the SR on the basis of manufacturing costs. I understand the CA can achieve higher power than the SR on their respective standard reciprocating components. Another way to look at it is to bore the CA to 2.0 litre, then fit the turbo and management of the SR and compare them again….. In reality though unless you buy a mega high mileage bus the SR has to be the choice as you get a better (or quicker?) return for your tuning efforts, it’s current and common (except in the UK). Why then do I have a CA? Here in the UK I can buy an S13 CA18DET and tune it considerably for less than a high mileage S14 or Pulsar GtiR. Which are the only 2 SR20DET options we have here. Anyway, here are some links to a bit more info on this subject.
http://www.npclub.com/bb/showthread.php?threadid=2166
-
http://www.trinituner.com/cgi-bin/t...ttp://www.trinituner.com/opinions&msg_num=657
-
There is a lot more info out there about this if you have a look around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Thx for the reply, it helped alot. There is only one more thing i need to ask, one big thing about picking an engine is what you can "do" with it, or should i say build onto. And i can find countless sites that supply aftermarket performance parts for the SR20, but none for the CA18, maybe you could tell me a few, thx.

- Chris


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

www.perfectrun.com.au

norrisdesigns.com

And some other sites I could get links to but ill put them up later eheh but theres alot of aftermarket for it.


----------



## HachiRoku_UK (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Guys, I don’t think there is much in it between the 2 engines for tuning parts availability. I don’t have difficulties getting whatever I need for the CA.
I think it mainly depends on the way you tune it, I lack the big bucks needed for the top branded kit, so I found the CA was a cheaper option as you can source many parts from other engines including the SR. These parts are usually available as the guys tuning the SR remove them, and they are cheaper than the parts the SR guys replaced them with....
I never see SR's fitted with, say, T3 turbo’s. They always use either huge units or very trick and expensive units with such as ceramic wheels, needle rollers etc. Is this because there is little to be had from a cheap and cheerful T3, since the SR has a better T28 standard turbo? I don’t know, but I know a £150 T3 from my local vehicle can carry the CA to 300BHP+!
Like I say it depends, with a signed check (someone else's in my case), I would choose the SR because ultimately in power stakes, where money isn’t a question even relatively, it beats the CA. The only point I would make is that I wouldn’t entertain an SR that had covered the miles my CA has.... I also get the impression the SR20DET is not so rare elsewhere as it is in the UK, certainly compared to the CA18DET. We have no great shortage of S13’s all with CA turbo’s. Perhaps if that ratio where different where I lived, I my look at it differently again?


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

is a bored out ca 2.0 really worth it compared to the already 2.0 sr20


----------



## HachiRoku_UK (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, no I’m not suggesting that it is practical to re-bore the CA, no way. I mean that it would be interesting to compare the 2 engines on a level field, ie both the same capacity, turbo and management. It’s nothing more than an interesting thought. I would never recommend re boring a CA for performance; I would go with a replacement or swap. In that position I would definitely look at the RB swap...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Hold up, RB swap? Ive heard of this, but i dont know much about that swap? hachi, plz inlighten me, your info on the CA18 was awsome maybe you could tell me about the RB, is it the RB26 out of the R34??? Or what? Plz, explain...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

plz jus stick to the engine the car came with and deoending what year ur car is ur should go with the enigine mine is a 1990 so I want to get a ca18det so it can be a tru 180sx


----------



## HachiRoku_UK (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, you need to read NightXC277’s thread on this board. He has a lot of info on the RB swap. I’ve never done one but what I read of the “RB Series Swaps, What You Should Know” thread it seems straight forward enough, as swaps go. An RB26DETT must be awesome in the S13. Or even a full AWD GT-R RB26 S13 Wow!
I don’t know what position you are in, I know if I could afford to do it I would.


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

240sxjunky said:


> *Hold up, RB swap? Ive heard of this, but i dont know much about that swap? hachi, plz inlighten me, your info on the CA18 was awsome maybe you could tell me about the RB, is it the RB26 out of the R34??? Or what? Plz, explain... *


www.unstable-hybrids.com stuffed an RB20 into their S13, and I think they're developing an RB swap kit which has a radiator relocator and some other stuff. 
THe RB26 into an S13 isn't practical for about a thousand reasons. I know an RB20 or maybe an RB25 will drop straight in. 

I live in the US (california, specifically) and I'm fascinated with the CA18. I don't have a car yet, but I'm seriously considering an S13 and I also have come to the CA18 vs SR20 debate. CA18 front clips seem to be about $1000 cheaper than SR20 front clips with similar miles. 
The only thing I don't know , are the differences in swapping a CA18 and SR20. I was wondering if any of you knew a site that explains the CA18 swap (other than www.heavythrottle.com) in some detail.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

It would be interesting to see which engine is harder to get OEM parts for in the U.S., since neither the SR20DET or the CA18DET was ever marketed here from the factory. But the SR20DE was, and the CA18ET was. So you've got the non-turbo version of the SR20, and the SOHC version of the CA18 turbo. But with the blooming SR20 aftermarket now and the fact that the CA18ET hasn't been sold here since 1986 (1988 in Canada), the nod would most likely go to the SR20 in the parts availability category.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it would be interesting not bringing up old threads...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i would say just put in what is meant for that car( in japan ). 89-90, should get ca18. 91-94( i think, correct me if im wrong) is the red top SR20, and all others are black top. i personally recommend against the RB swap. all of this is because of how much fabrication you have to do to get the other motors in. plus the rb is best for drag, not drift/cornering, and its a straight 6 so its more fabrication than sr or ca

dont get me wrong, the sr and ca are virtually interchangeable in s13's , although there is slight fabrication on certain years like i just said.

and like drift just mentioned, try not to bring up old threads. if you search on the forums, you will find most info you need


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the RB series engines is no different than either the CA or the SR. the RB20 pretty much drops right in. ask NX2000, he did it in his driveway with a friend. the CA is no more difficult than the SR and i would recommend it over the SR any day. you can get more power out of the CA safely due to the iron block and a lot of little technological things on the CA that the SR doesnt have. you can order almost any stock part you need for either engine from any autoparts store as well. the CA was made at least until 88 and the SR is still in production.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the ca was made until 90 ( to my knowledge) and for the simple fact that ca's went in the 180 or silvia in japan in 89-90 and sr in the other years, they go in just as easy as replacing a KA. im not saying the RB swaps are hard, but of those choices, they are the hardEST because of the size of it and how much fabricating you will need( im not sure how much but i know there is more than the regular 4 cyclinder) i havent done any of these swaps yet (CA18 once i get the money) but ive done enough research to figure out the overall best choice....but its really opinion and preference


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wait, there is a big point between picking them. if you want high power, the SR can make 400+HP on a stock bottom end. IIRC, the CA has been known 2 bloew the hed gasket at power over 350HP, so it depends. Also, it is easier 2 swap a CA in 89-90 and a SR in 91-94 S13's. buts it all what you want. if you want more info on the CA just PM boost boy.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hmmm I've worked alot with both the CA engines (CA20E, CA18DE and CA18DET) and the SR engines (SR20DE, SR20DET), personally I'd prefer the CA engine, for avalibity of gerboxes (where I am) and spare parts.....

As far as capacity goes it would be quite simple to create a CA20DET, just use a CA 2.0 lite bottem end with a CA18DE/DET head........bingo!

Down in Australia we do this quite a lot, not with CA engines, but RB engines. The Australia/New Zealand only RB30E never came out as a twincam motor, but the saveing grace is that you can put the Twincam RB25DET head, on a Single cam RB30E block to create a Twincam RB30 (RB30E) add a nice turbo and you have a RB26 killer on your hands 

As far as head gaskets go, 180SX-X why dont you just o ring the block (CA's are a cast iron block) and use a copper head gasket? I think the SR20DET is favored by more people due to the number of engines out there rather then any technical/power merit.

Also with the RB20DET........Don't wate your time, Sorry to say this but I think its a pathetic engine for what it is....even teh RB30ET is much better, and cheaper (you can only find these in Aus tho!) Start with a RB25DET and work your way up if you want to do a silvia......


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

another point nobody has mentioned....i read on the forums somewhere that the CA18 engine could bolt up to a bunch of different trannies. the SR was veryyyy limited when it came to trannies and somebody said the normal SR tranny was not a very great one.....im not sure why or anything.....just do some research


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yeah, a CA20E bellhouseing from a Australian built R31 Pintara (4cyl Skyline) can be used to mate up a RB serries gearbox to a CA engine.......hmmmm


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I think that statement is simply due to the fact that there were a lot more RWD CA engines than sr engines available.

And quickly, merits of both

CA18det: Better intake runner design (straighter to the head), cheaper, easier to swap into 89-90 240sx (can keep ps,) oversquare for high revving capability (can u say 9k redline)

SR20DET: More displacement, easier to find aftermarket parts for/definitely more US, support, square (86x86 borexstroke I believe) as to have a good balance between high-revving and low end torque.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nismo180sx said:


> *plz jus stick to the engine the car came with and deoending what year ur car is ur should go with the enigine mine is a 1990 so I want to get a ca18det so it can be a tru 180sx *


haha a tru 180??? who cares. waht about s13 blacktop?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

what about the s13 blacktop?...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'd take anything with a "T" at the end of it.. can you say..TURBO!!!! woohoo!!!!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^^^i think that we can all agree with that...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

don't forget the "-t"s. Give them some love too


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I would say if you're planning on chasing little civics around town get an SR; But if you're planning on doing some serious damage like taking out Z06's on the highway or just plain enjoy the ability of an engine to rev as high as the Vtec stuff without the extra effort, then the CA would be a good option. Multiple tranny options in both RWD and FWD configuration. FWD trannies are very strong and don't break as easily as the SR's. RWD trannies are pretty tough until you do something like "rice shift" which basically means when you shift your body back and forth instead of not pressing in the clutch, but still trying to put the car in gear say 8500rpm.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

one thing I'm thinking though.. the CA is a much older engine, if your not trying to rebuild and you wanna drop in low hassle engine and your HP goal isn't really going to exceed high 300HP range (350-390) then I would consider a low milage SR engine. is it even possible to find a LOW milage CA anymore? if so then screw me silly.. but I'd much rather have an engine from this century get what I'm sayin.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> then I would consider a low milage SR engine.


 What is a low mileage SR? There aren't too many of them left as well. It comes down to this, serviceability! Which one is more easily serviced in the even that something goes wrong? The CA wins this battle, easily. And the CA isn't that much older than the SR. The SR has been around since late 1990 in some models. The CA18DET was stopped in 1991 in Japan, but was still in production in the UK. And the SR/CA was swapped mid model year in the same vehicle (bluebird attessa 4wd). So some of you FWD bluebird SR20DET owners are in no better shape than the FWD bluebird CA18DET owners. And the same goes with the Sylvia as well.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i was snoopin around last night and i was finding some ca18det selling sites..... one of them was always 40-50 thousand miles on the engines and shit.

hey boost boy whered you get your engines at? im definitely gettin a ca18 when i have cash. and how much did you spend on the entire swap start to finish?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> hey boost boy whered you get your engines at?


 A friend orders them for me, but he won't bring them in for no one else, unless I request them. He see's them as non-profittable compared to all the other engines he sell.



> and how much did you spend on the entire swap start to finish?


 FWD is a different ball game as opposed to the RWD. You can get a complete swap for a RWD for around $1200-$1400, but it will not include the stock crappy intercooler. If you just drop it in and add your own FMIC and granted you do your own install, I would say costs will be around $2k including a BOV. And to have someone do it for you minus the custoom intercooler, labor is $1000.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

cool thanks for the info....yea ill be doing it all right here at my house andi plan on buying a nice big intercooler before i do the swap so its a definite fmic  

so theres no way i could get one from your friend? i could probably go pick it up in miami if thats what it takes for a cheap motor ( im equipped with a forklift and some trailers hehe)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You can get one, I just have to put in an order. The thing is he takes no responsibility for these engines which basically puts all the burden on me. So when I give him the bread and he brings the engines and if something goes wrong, he does not want to be bothered with it. So that's why the business with CA18 engines are done through me since I'm familiar with the characteristics of the motor and I will be responsible for testing them before they leave to their final destination.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ill just remember to talk to you when im about ready for the swap and all

thanks a bunch


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Its all about the rb26dett. You can make it fit and can go above 500hp no problem. only they are expensive and very few parts. Still, think about 1000hp in your small s13. 0-60 in 3 sec(just a guess)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the thread is CA vs SR, not RB26.... yea i'd like to see u get 1000hp, people think that any joe shmo can get that, well lets see Apexi gots one,HKS gots one, Top Secret gots one, wow big name tuners i don't see just some guy with a 240 with an RB pumpin 1000whp, not gonna happen

i'd like u to do something besides drag ur 1000whp 240sx, like taking a turn...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

exactly drift....oh btw didnt the guy ALREADY state he was not interested in rb's?

and what the hell...first you say 500 then its up to 1000... and nobody wants to spend the extra time and money anyways....seriously this is for ca and sr only, no rb talk :dumbass:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I hate it about how people are in love with the RB26DETT....*yawn* Down here RB30ET powered drag cars get faster times then RB26DETT powered ones (much to the loathing of Skyline people)......O.K I'll shutup about RB's....  

I'm currently in the process of building a 1.9ish litre CA Supercharged Twin cam engine.....not quite sure on what the displacment will be...I haven't sat down and done the sums....but on my trial fit of the cranks and rods the pistons didn't go above the height of the block....about 2mm under...lower compression for more boost!  I'm useing CA18 pistons and block, CA20 Rods and crank, with a SC14 Toyota Supercharger on top.....oh and 4x 360cc Injectors.....

I'll have to post up some pics....  The original CA18 engine is from a Nissan EXA (which is front wheel drive) which is convered to a Rearwheel drive by useing a CA20 gerbox from a Nissan Bluebird, and a CA20E sump...

The only problem I ran into with the gearbox conversion was the CA18DE/CA18DET has a 12 bolt connection from the crank to the flywheel, but if you change over to a CA20/CA20E crank you can use a 8 bolt R33/VL Commodore unit.... :cheers: that was one of the reasons for the rebuilt (lack of a spare flywheel...You know how much a Spare CA18DET flywheel costs!?! FFS!!!) the other being the CA18 had spun a bearing on the number 2 piston...oh well..... 

Lets see how THAT goes against the SR20DET powered cars.....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Either engine has a lot of potential, it all boils down to the total cost to do what you want to have for the finished product.Initial buy in for the CA is much lower, but it will be more difficult to find one with low mileage since it was last made 14 years ago.The SR is out of production for only a year or so, so used parts will continue to be on the market for some time now.AS I look at it, if I were going to build up a Nissan 4 cyl, I would skip the swap and take the money I saved and build up a KA, but that's me and I love my stock KA.If you just want to bolt in a stock engine with a stock turbo, you will have an easier time finding a SR to do that with.If you want to replace those parts anyway, the CA seems like the better candidate because the low buy in offsets a new turbo and intercooler.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

A bit of an update on the Stroked out CA18DESC saga, I got the CA18 Block crack tested and found a crack in the number 3 bore...grrrrrrrrrrrrr  

So now I'm currently useing the CA20, from which I got the CA20 Crank from to use as my block. The advantage of this is that Due to the taller physical size, I can use all the stock CA20 pistons, and rods, and have no problems with clearance -- Instead of being 2mm under its now spot on.....

Now as far as oil and water galleries go between the CA18 (DOHC) and CA20 (SOHC) heads there is no diffrence. I went down to my local wreckers and pulled two head gaskets out of a pair of wrecked cars, one a R31 Nissan Pintara with a CA20, and on a CA18 Exa. The head gaskets are exactly the same! 

The next problem (which I havent even put much thinking to) is making up a custom timeing belt system, because I can't use the stock CA20 or CA18 unit, due to the fact that I need a longer timeing belt. I assume I'm going to have the same method people use when making a RB30DETT etc (this is another job I'm going to attemp when I get round to it.....thats what the R33 wreck is for)


----------



## f s t caz (Dec 4, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> You can get one, I just have to put in an order. The thing is he takes no responsibility for these engines which basically puts all the burden on me. So when I give him the bread and he brings the engines and if something goes wrong, he does not want to be bothered with it. So that's why the business with CA18 engines are done through me since I'm familiar with the characteristics of the motor and I will be responsible for testing them before they leave to their final destination.


How long would it take you to get a motor set? $1200-$1400 for motor/trans/ecu/wiring harness? does that price include shipping? I'm looking to do the swap in the very near future, but still have find a source for the motor.

Chris


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

f s t caz said:


> How long would it take you to get a motor set? $1200-$1400 for motor/trans/ecu/wiring harness? does that price include shipping? I'm looking to do the swap in the very near future, but still have find a source for the motor.
> 
> Chris


 About that much, but shipping will be bestowed upon the buyer. To a busines about $125-$150 and to your home about $200-$300. But $1200-$1400 is right.


----------



## Car_doc86 (Oct 23, 2003)

plz someone correct me if im wrong but...wasnt it the 180sx that got the ca18...the jdm 240 (silvia) got the sr20 and the usdm 240 got the ka24


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Car_doc86 said:


> plz someone correct me if im wrong but...wasnt it the 180sx that got the ca18...the jdm 240 (silvia) got the sr20 and the usdm 240 got the ka24


 In Japan, both the 180 and the sylvia had the CA18 which was later replaced by the SR20! Nissan got broke and it shows. Could no longer afford to produce the CA and RB engines, so to cut costs they did away with the rather expensive CA, but kept the RB around. They introduced the SR with bigger displacement, bigger stroke, alloy block instead of cast iron, very cheaply designed head (and it shows) and a slightly better turbo which ultimately equates in the difference in power between the two. 

People look at the power differences and displacement differences, but fail to look at the big picture and that is that when they break and they will, which one is going to more expensive or a pain in the ass to repair. The KA24 is a pain in the ass with it's always failing oil pump. The SR's oil pump has a tendency to be weak as well resulting major damage. Both engines were prduced in the same era at a time when Nissan's pocket book was depleted hence the quality of the parts suffered as well. Timing chains were used on both the KA and SR whereas the CA used a belt which is reliable and very easy and inexpensive to change. 

CA18DET=175hp, SR20DET=205 and the KA24DE=155hp! For the quality and compared to SR20DET, I'll happily take the 30hp difference because with the money I'll be saving by buying the CA, I'll make up the difference easily with upgrades (Oooops, already did that :dumbass: ). All of them have their advantages and disadvantages just depends on what you want. Street power, take the SR20DET. Torquey street power, take the KA24DE and boost it and for the ultimate in high revvin, highway cruising, top end loving adventures, the venerable CA gives you the real racing engine sound and feel as well as performance.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Amen brother


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Fresh comparisons of the CA-vs-KA-vs-SR*



Nizmodore said:


> Amen brother


Right! Most people will chose the SR20DET because of it "205hp" rating and the pure simple fact they may not know any better. Most are hooked on the "hype" of the SR20 without knowing the weaknesses associated with this particular power plant. It's performance represents nissan's commitment to performance engines, but not their total dedication. 

The SR20 and the KA are spin-offs of each other born in a different shell (cast iron to alloy). Both have today's standard big bores expected of a performance 4 cylinder engine. Both the SR20DET and KA24DE had oil sqirters, crank girdles, that strange looking intake manifold and that infamous timing chain. So SR people that call the KA a truck engine, you pretty much have a JDM truck engine yourself. You'll need the chain for the extra towing duties, you'll hate the chain when the keeper goes bad (Can you say diesel)  . 

Strap a turbo, big injectors and decent fuel management onto a KA24DE and the scenery of the playing field would be changed quickly. I've gotten the chance to see them both in action in high trim turbo levels and in all cases and at least in my neck of the woods, the boosted KA won the power battles even though it had some issues as well. 

Stock for stock and both in DE form, the SR20DE (140hp in 1991) powered sentras owns the KA24E/DE (135hp in 1989-90 and 155hp in 1991-98) powered Altimas and 240sx. But the old school CA18DE (125hp in 1988) in a familiar home (ie pulsar or sentra) would out-run the 240sx on the top end and even give the then venerable SR20DE powered sentra SE-Rs an ass-whoopin' too; making guys asks, what in the hell do you have in there. 

I guess it's all about era! For the guys/girls who started driving in 1992-2003 would favor the SR20 because they were too young to know anything about the "Red Motor" or the CA18DET with it's fancy coilpacks on top of spark plugs, fancy distributorless ignition system and it's ability to rev to 8500rpm without sneezing. For those who were born in the 70's or who followed nissan' racing heritage, would lean more towards the L-series, VG series, the RB series, the e-series and the CA series motors alike. Yester-year's technology still off in that ass and still doing it for performance enthusiasts like myself :fluffy: 

It takes me 40 minutes flat to change my timing belt and restart the car, 2 hours to pull the head, clean it, install new gasket, timing belt and reassemble with intake and turbo manifold still attached and all this is done with my CA18DET engines. I've had the honors of pulling heads off the KA24DE and SR20DET and since you have o pull the cams off both to gain access to the bolts, I deem them as being a pain in the ass. Did the oil pump and rod bearings on a FWD SR20DET with block in the car block in the car as well as changing guides and tensioners and all I can say is "Hated it". 

This piece is all personal experience and is not to be taken out of text. Everyday someone wants comparison between nissan's elite 4-cylinder engines and they deserve to see a fresh piece every now and then. Feel free to post fresh opinions and experiences so that we can help others make good decisions when looking for a swap or performance upgrade.

Dee


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the 180sx IS a JDM 240, car doc. its called the fastback over here but its still a 240sx.and the fastback is the same as the 180, whereas the coupe is the same car as the silvia. silvias and 180s had the same motors in them as each other.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

> Kelso the 180sx IS a JDM 240, car doc. its called the fastback over here but its still a 240sx.and the fastback is the same as the 180, whereas the coupe is the same car as the silvia. silvias and 180s had the same motors in them as each other.


why are pointing out something that everyone already knows? i think that even most noobs know this.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> why are pointing out something that everyone already knows? i think that even most noobs know this.


I knew someone would say something :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i think that even most noobs know this.


it's because noobs are beginning to read the stickies..finally


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks to me


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

CA, RB and L Nissan motors, the stuff legends are made of. The L with its unkillable bottem end (Really....I crew for a team with a EFI L20 powered stanza rally car that puts evo's and WRX's to shame....3rd outride in the SA rally champ ahead of a pack of later model cars...what bottem end can survive a no-oil situation for a whole stage and still work after?), the CA with its WTF did that come from engine, cheap go fast bits (CA20 crank and pistons, VLT injectors etc) and great tune-ability, and the RB with its potent power delivery, tuneability (370kw from a SOHC cam head and a single turbo).....

And on the flip side, All these engines destroy head gaskets (yes even with genuine ones......) , kill heads (all ALL Nissans do) and the EFI ones kill CAS's.....*sigh*

My experience with the SR20, has not been particually good. Its a very cheaply produced and nasty engine (in a bad way) If only Nissan made factory CA20DET's The the SR20DET people would relise their much loved engine is really a shitbox (sorry guys.....) We had a CA20DET we made kill a SR20DET powered car (Sirus 7 chassis)........niiiiiiiiice

My current project is a CA20DESC......basically a supercharger instead of a Turbo....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

stupid homos keep voting in the poll.. making me think that somebody posted a new comment.. you ppl need to stop voting so i can stop getting confused..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whispers: lock it :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes... locking would be in order... old thread... needs to die..


----------

